# Spreader tie downs ???



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I just bought a new Meyer Vbox sander tonight and installed it. Everything works great, I was just wondering what anyone else used as tie downs. The dealer gave me ratchet straps and I used those to strap it just to drive it home since they are small ones. I think I am going to go get heavy duty ones in the morning. I was just curious if anyone had any other opinions? Thanks


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i use 4 medium duty ratchet straps crossed under the spreader. they are like 2 or 3 inches in diameter, they are not the little cheap ones or the big 4 inch heavy duty ones.just make sure you tighten them up even so it stays centered in the truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Make sure you have something solid between the front of your bed and the spreader. I hit a cut on an asphalt driveway (picked it up mid season and homeowner was too numb to tell me) last year. Not fun. I was running well over 9000 lbs, truck came to a dead stop. I was in Vee, and bent the curved piece of my cutting edge. My wife got a seatbelt burn, I hit my head on the wheel and blacked out for a second. If I hadn't had my blocking in, the sander might have been in the back seat. I also know of another guy that broke all four straps (or chains, I'm not sure) holding down his three yard sander. I use four 2 inch straps to hold down the Polycaster.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I like using 4 chains & binders. No UV degragation, no corrosion/freeze up/rusted shut problems.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

We use 4" ratchet staps that mount to welded D rings in the dump bed. No such thing as overkill.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Anyone that is useing a flat bed needs to watch out for body flex. I droped my rear wheels off the side of a blacktop drive and the body flexed enough to unhook the sander on one corner. I looked in my mirror to back up and what do I see but my sander setting cockeyed on the bed. I double strap the front now in oppiset directions.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Opposite direction or diagonal is important. Straps running almost straight up and down don't have as much effect preventing sideways movement.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I used to run chain and binders PLUS a welded I bean across the back that attached into the tailgate hinge on the dump truck.

When you're dealing with that kind of weight, I don;t trust ratchet straps, and you can't be too careful.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

4 medium ratchet straps....... never had any problems with it.. I also keep the sander offset so to fit two snow blowers on the passenger side.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys for the opinions. First thing in the morning I went and bought the big four inch ratchet straps and tried it out and it didn't move at all. Plowed all day yesterday with no problems. Sander works great.


----------

